# Help Please I AM LOST



## lostconfused143 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok this is kinda a long story... But i will make it short.. 
My husband and i met 5 years ago i have had 2 children when we met.. we were awesome together we feel in love and we had another baby. Everything was great I had got promoted in my job he also had a very good job but he didn't like it very much.. He decided to inquire on a job in another state. He ended up getting it. So i quit my job to do something new and be a stay at home mom and he got the Dream job of traveling.. So now i sit at home Along ways from anyone i know and all me and my husband do is argue. We argue about me wanting a job.. We argue because when he is traveling he kinda makes me jelous because he see's the world and i am stuck here talking to toddlers all day i have 3 kids under the age of 9.. Don't get me wrong my kids are my life.. but i am a person who LOVEs to have a carerr.. 

Just latly i found some emails to a girl that my husband wrote they were innocent but it bothered me soo bad and i don't know why.. One of them said "I miss the old days there isn't any crazy girls down here" and that just made me soo mad.. we have been arguing about that because it makes me feel like when he is home he doesn't want to be here because when he leaves he dosn't have the crazyness of having 3 kids and a wife to answer too. and he sees the world.. I don't know what to do the connection we had is gone... I feel like we just shouldn't be married anymore.. Its so hard for me to say that but i feel like he doesn't love me i am just a convience for him because i take care of the kids and the household bills and he goes out and travels the world and then come homes when he wants. I don't know i feel so used. Please tell me what i should do.


----------



## l0v3elc (Apr 14, 2009)

It seems like the largest problem is you being at home all day with nothing to really do. You used to have a busy life with a career and didn't have time to think about him traveling and having fun. I bet you don't have many friends in your new town and so you don't have anything to occupy your mind except being jealous of him because he gets to have the career that you so desperately want again. The only solution is to get a job and your small fights and worries will start to be fixed because you won't be so envious of him and blame him for keeping you home.


----------



## lostconfused143 (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i have tried that.. and i know u are right in some aspects about me not having a job to keep me busy.. But i so badly want a job and he doesn't want me to work. I have told him that i feel like when he is home he dosen't wnat to be home because he either sleeps or he says he is "bored" and he plays on his computer when ever i say lets go do this.. he says he is busy.. then the next week comes and he is gone. Ive tried relighting the flame with flowers and candy nice baths back rubs none work.. i don't understand.. and i know i shouldn't be jelous over him working but if he just made me feel like i am wanted when he is home i don't know.. i am soo confused


----------

